# Fish



## Woodworking Vet (Jul 20, 2020)

Just a simple name. This multi-axis turning is done with maple and has some pyrography and carving before it was painted. It measures 6.5" from nose to tail and 7" from top fin to bottom fin. While one may assume the tail and head were done at the bandsaw that is not the case. They were done on the lathe as part of the multi-axis turning.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 10 | Creative 2


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Jul 20, 2020)

Nice to see something different than bowls and hollow forms. Well done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 20, 2020)

Nice work! I think it turned out great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 20, 2020)

How the he** heck did you do that on the lathe WOW

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Jul 20, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> How the he** heck did you do that on the lathe WOW



PFT. Pure f.... talent  (I have a patch on my smock that says PFT. It was given to me by another club member that asked a question similar to yours)

This piece is going in The Wood Art Show 2020 at the Dahmen Barn next month.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 21, 2020)

Woodworking Vet said:


> This piece is going in The Wood Art Show 2020 at the Dahmen Barn next month.


I love the two pieces in the photo they used announcing the Show - knew they were yours the instant I saw the pic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 21, 2020)

Amazingly creative! Do not know how in the world you did that! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 21, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> Amazingly creative! Do not know how in the world you did that! Chuck


PFT Chuck PFT

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## phinds (Jul 21, 2020)

Astounding.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Jul 21, 2020)

I can’t even conceive how you did that on a lathe! Very cool.


----------



## Maverick (Jul 21, 2020)

Very very cool. One of these years, maybe I can learn how to do something like that, but I don't have any PFT. Do they sell that on Amazon by any chance?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

